# How tough is an Ultra Cat someone asked me???



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, now that everyone on here knows that we had an accident in last weeks TRTS in Port O'Conner, I'm going to tell everyone what happened. This was an accident and gave us absolutely no clue that we were about to hit something. This will show you just how tough the Ultra Cat is, how great Chris Mapp is over at Coastal Marine in Port O'Conner, how lucky we were, and to inform people of the danger in Green's on the East shoreline of Matagorda Bay.

We were heading north from the POC jetty area heading up to Green's to prefish. We had fished in a couple of areas prior to getting to Green's and caught a few fish, but were looking for more. There were a ton of glass minnows all up and down the shoreline and we were following them looking for reds.

There are a lot of sand bars on the shoreline and we decided to run out past them and head up to some flats. We went around the large sand bar that sticks out a few hundred yards. We turned back into Green's and were cruising at about 30 mph or so just taking our time. We were in 6' of water per the sonar when all of a sudden, WAMMO! We hit something very hard that sent me nearly over the console and my partner nearly to the floor.

We raised the engine to find a missing skeg, a severly bent prop, and a bent prop shaft. We checked inside the access hatches for hull damage but could find nothing. We decided to turn around and start running towards home. Everything seemed to be running fine. We worked our way back and made it back to the dock. At the time, the only thing I knew was that I had messed up the lower unit and my pride. I had never hit anything like that before and was priding myself on being aware of my surroundings.

While I was stowing things in the storage boxes up top, my partner, Jason Rieger, went down to take out the plugs and batten down the winch on the trailer. He tells me that I may not want to get off of the boat and see what was under there. I jumped down to find out that we had nearly knocked a 12' long 6" wide hole in the right sponson. The gash was 1/2" deep.

We thought our tournament was over right there. We called the manufacturer and he had us describe what the damage looked like. He said that we had severly hurt the hull, but that it was able to still be run. We headed to the local Evinrude dealers and Chris Mapp had a lower unit in stock. I filed a claim with my insurance company over the phone and the repairs were under way. 

Mr. Chris Mapp at Coastal Marine put me ahead of everybody in order to get me back on the water. About an hour later he was helping me hook up to the boat and getting me back on my way. This was an awesome accomplishment by him and his team of mechanics. Everyone there was more than helpful and some of the nicest people you'll ever meet. Just remember if you ever go to see him, you better be ready to walk and talk. LOL! That is one busy man! Ape tried to tell me, but I wasn't ready for it I guess. 

We got back on the water the very next morning. Ran the boat all day long in some very skinny back lakes, even ran one guy aground that thought he owned the back lakes and entrances to them. That's another story for another day. We fished the tournament and had a bad day of fishing due to bad decisions on our part. That's tournament fishing though.

Here are some pictures of the bottom of the boat. I have a call into Trey Ganem (Spotted Ape) to email his pictures that he has of the lower unit. The following are the pictures of the hull and the damage that was taken. The point is that many other boats would probably been ripped apart and sank to the bottom. This boat took the hit and kept on going. Talk about some serious craftsmanship.

Now, no more rumors about what happened. You all just got it from the horses mouth. 

Regards,
Jimmie Dooms


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

That is nasty.
There's a infamous well head outta GouHole thats done that to many boats round here.

You didnt per chance mark it on GPS so you can warn your fellow 2coolers to avoid that spot ? 

wink-wink , Dave


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

I'll remember this when you try to sell me your boat later on. Instant price break. :biggrin:

Important thing is that no one was hurt and you made it back to dock safe.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

GoingCoastal said:


> That is nasty.
> 
> There's a infamous well head outta GouHole thats done that to many boats round here.
> 
> ...


It's marked on my GPS now. I plan on posting the coordinates of where we think we hit it. I'd stay far away from that area. We never saw what we hit, even after we idled over to try and find it.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

jeffpjacob said:


> I'll remember this when you try to sell me your boat later on. Instant price break. :biggrin:
> 
> Important thing is that no one was hurt and you made it back to dock safe.


No, the price just went up to pay for the repairs!!!!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Team Castaway said:


> No, the price just went up to pay for the repairs!!!!


Now that's funny!

Glad to hear the only injury was to your pride, it'll heal alot quicker then you think.

Jeff


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Hoochie Momma, Now that was a Brown short moment I betcha , Hey at least ya driving a boat that will stay a float after a PUNCH of sorts.. Glad you and partner were not injured and boat held up good!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Tell me about the guy who "owns" the back lakes and the entrances to them.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*That could have been a lot more serious...*

Glad to hear you guys got out OK. I've seen what running aground can do to someone who tries to go through the windshield over the console. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

LWG said:


> Tell me about the guy who "owns" the back lakes and the entrances to them.


It was just a situation of where he was positioned during his fishing and where I was trying to go more than anything. I had no place to go and ran as far from his as I could. He didn't like it and tried chasing me down. He did, but found that his boat wouldn't run where the Ultra Cat would and he ran aground. That got him even more mad. He claims we where just burning, but we where headed to Power and my partner decided to stand on the console and look as we were heading back there. We went where we wanted to go, but he thought differently.

I promise you that if I had a place to go and get away from him I would have, but I had no choice but to continue on. It really was a bad situation and I feel very bad that I had to run within 100 yards of him. If I had another place that I could have gone, I would have.

Regards, 
Jimmie


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Fresh2Salt said:


> Glad to hear you guys got out OK. I've seen what running aground can do to someone who tries to go through the windshield over the console. Not a pretty sight.


We felt lucky that's for sure. After talking to Scott, that thing is mean. He saw it not to long ago when the tide was out. He said it is a 6" piece of pipe.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Jimmie what kind of boat was this guy in? We do not need these types in the lakes. Thanks.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*You mean you were kind enough to give him...*

a 100yrd girth? I had guys cutting off my drifts this past weekend who were running within 40yrds. I couldn't believe it! One guy was just oblivious as I gave him the thumbs up as if to say "good going moron!" he just looked over back at me and waved.

That is why I do my best not to fish those areas like California Hole and Estes Flats. They held the only green water on Sunday so what do you do.


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the boat, but glad they gotcha back up and running.

I think I saw two Ult cats this weekend. One was a orange boat that was coming into Southpass as I was coming out, the other was a blue boat that was running wild down the ditch. Not sure what was wrong with that boat but there was some serious porpoising going on. Nice looking boats, and again glad all were safe.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Sight Cast said:


> Jimmie what kind of boat was this guy in? We do not need these types in the lakes. Thanks.


Some kind of bone boat, maybe a hughes, maverick, etc.. 16' or so and a dark green color. Again, I understand that he would be mad, but I had no where to go and its not like a ran in front of him, we ran to his east side about a 100 yards from him and he was not happy. I mean, what do you do? The lanes leading to the back lakes are only so wide, it's not like I could have turned around anywhere.

We had to turn around a few times during the day that day. We would see someone in a back lake and we would turn around in the lake just prior to that particular lake.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Fresh2Salt said:


> a 100yrd girth? I had guys cutting off my drifts this past weekend who were running within 40yrds. I couldn't believe it! One guy was just oblivious as I gave him the thumbs up as if to say "good going moron!" he just looked over back at me and waved.
> 
> That is why I do my best not to fish those areas like California Hole and Estes Flats. They held the only green water on Sunday so what do you do.


Estes is solidily loaded with a bunch of idiots! Jason and I were prefishing for the FLW when some jack hole comes and runs 40 yards in front of our drift. You gotta know Jason, he never gets mad, I'm normally the one who runs off at the mouth, he was so ticked he was waving and yelling and cussing. I had to cover my ears!!!!! LMAO! The guy runs right in front of us, comes around to our East side about 50 yards and shuts down. Yells over to us "How's the fishing?" We just looked at each other and started laughing. He then proceeds to ask us if we had caught any reds in there yet and if so, were they anywhere near where we were and what we were using to catch them.

We just laughed and told him that there were no fish there and that we were leaving. Left it alone as the old guys did not have a clue as to what they had done. What do you do with ignorance? Teach them would be my answer, but them being in there 60's they would have just told us to kiss their arse and so on.

So yes, Estes is loaded with a case of the dumb arse!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Junebug said:


> Sorry to hear about the boat, but glad they gotcha back up and running.
> 
> I think I saw two Ult cats this weekend. One was a orange boat that was coming into Southpass as I was coming out, the other was a blue boat that was running wild down the ditch. Not sure what was wrong with that boat but there was some serious porpoising going on. Nice looking boats, and again glad all were safe.


You did see me if it was the red wrapped 25'er. We were in that area. The blue boat you were talking about was not an Ultra Cat. We only have the wrapped Pro Staff boats and solid white. There were two other Ultra Cats out there that weekend. An 18' all white and a 23' all white.

Thanks for the words.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

dilberts, idiots, local yocals are real popular here in galveston...deal with them all the time in east bay....


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

HEY DUDE, u got those coordinates for that pipe??? Send me an email to castnshoot


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If I remember right someone else reported that pipe last year. I didn't save the coordinates though...


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I think I still do. What's your offer for them?


----------



## Capt. Rob Baylor (Aug 12, 2005)

Jimmie, Haute is my very good buddy. Please share!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

HaHa.. I don't think that was directed to me Brother Rob! Would be nice to see those numbers though for my safety when I get on YOUR UCat.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

N 28.30477
W 96.14067

This may not be the exact cooridinates, but trust me, stay away from these cooridinates. I can promise you that it's within the OH $#it! area.

Jimmie


----------



## Capt. Rob Baylor (Aug 12, 2005)

Listen Haute, I will call him at home for that number. I think I have it but I am not sure. I will check tomorrow. I am in Matagorda come on down and jump in the water. There was a 10.4 caught the other day. I have the location.


----------



## Capt. Rob Baylor (Aug 12, 2005)

WAY TO GO JIMMIE. Heck of a nice guy that Jimmie.


----------



## explorer05 (Jun 22, 2006)

Capt Jimmie

Sorry about the UCat, that's a tough deal. That boat sure seems to be well made. I am glad you guys are okay.

About the "even ran one guy aground that thought he owned the back lakes and entrances to them"? Seems like common courtesy should have dictated that you find another place to fish until the area was clear for you to enter without ruining someone else's fishing. I have had this happen to me on several occasions this winter, the most recent at Airport flats. We were fishing the entrance to a back lake and the guys just blew right in. It ruined the fishing, and we had to make a move to Cotton's. We were setting on some nice trout too. I know how he felt. I would never knowingly do that to another fisherman.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

DUDe, that is no help hehehehe


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

explorer05 said:


> Capt Jimmie
> 
> Sorry about the UCat, that's a tough deal. That boat sure seems to be well made. I am glad you guys are okay.
> 
> About the "even ran one guy aground that thought he owned the back lakes and entrances to them"? Seems like common courtesy should have dictated that you find another place to fish until the area was clear for you to enter without ruining someone else's fishing. I have had this happen to me on several occasions this winter, the most recent at Airport flats. We were fishing the entrance to a back lake and the guys just blew right in. It ruined the fishing, and we had to make a move to Cotton's. We were setting on some nice trout too. I know how he felt. I would never knowingly do that to another fisherman.


If you've ever run into the back lakes over there, there are areas where there are lanes only wide enough for a boat to run one direction. Once you start into one, you can't just stop and turn around. Not to mention, we didn't know he was there until it was way too late. Like I said, nothing we could do. I hate that it happened, but it did.

Common courtesy is something that we live by. This time it was a total accident. I think you are not fully understanding the original post. Trust me when I say that common courtesy is high priority to me and my partner.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

stew1tx said:


> DUDe, that is no help hehehehe


I'm sorry, I forgot you don't know how to use your GPS, it's there for your entertainment pleasure! It's really a wireless **** channel isn't it! Now that's down right funny! LOL!

Jimmie


----------



## Capt. Rob Baylor (Aug 12, 2005)

What GPS! What the heck is that? Should I get one?


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Capt. Rob Baylor said:


> What GPS! What the heck is that? Should I get one?


Actually I think they are only used by potlickers... GPS = Great Place to Spy


----------



## Capt. Rob Baylor (Aug 12, 2005)

You should answer your cell phone every once and a while!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Jimmie, I believe I have met that pipe, two years ago May. I was fishing with my buddy Capt. Mike Kocurek. Both our "home" water is the Galveston Bay system, so we don't have intimate knowledge at the time of that area. He had fished the weekend before and misssed 1st in the Praseks tourney by ounces, so he was on fish. So the next weekend we decided to make a weekend out of it with his 13 yr. old son and friend. That Sunday we were running in around lunch and pretty much what you described, location and the hit, happened to us. It was like the back end of the boat popped up, and we slowed dramitcaly, and then shut down the engine. Capt. Kocurek and I were thrown against the console, and his son and friend were thrown forward, but being 13 and athletes(man I miss those days,lol) they didn't even hit the deck. Popped off and up from the front cooler, like it was no big deal. 

We waded one more spot, and Mike said if she sinks we hurt her, but if not we are good,lol. Well that gouge that you had was just like his, but deeper. Just to the right of the tunnel and about 4 feet long. When ever something like this happens it sucks, and it is great no one was hurt, but Capt. Kocurek's boat was less than 4 months old! A brand new Gulf Coast tricked out with a TRP, the second lucky thing, other than no injuries, was that it missed the lower unit, unlike yours. So he got lucky there, but it cost thousands to repair that gouge, thank god for insurance!

Glad to hear you were OK, and got the boat back onthe water quickly.


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

Do you mean 
N 28 30.477' 
W 96 14.067' 
?



Team Castaway said:


> N 28.30477
> W 96.14067
> 
> This may not be the exact cooridinates, but trust me, stay away from these cooridinates. I can promise you that it's within the OH $#it! area.
> ...


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

LOL is that me or dooms answer the Phone? He has an iphone and since he mentioned my portable in dash **** player I will say he probably can not figure out how to answer it. JD, u better get a bigger motor if u plan in staying ahead og me.... I'm going up at least 50 and maybe 100 hp yo! Behind me again rofl...

Thanks for the NO fishing area...


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

sure is cool that you ran someone aground.

You're a captain and pro fisherman?????????????


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> sure is cool that you ran someone aground.
> 
> You're a captain and pro fisherman?????????????


You did read his response and description of the scenario, right?? The guy tried to chase Jimmie down, and in the course of following him, ran his boat aground. Can't really see where that's Jimmie's fault.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

OK, I got enough of reading the post before I got to the rationale. Seemed like bragging in his first post, and I spouted off.

i take it back.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Spots and Dots said:


> OK, I got enough of reading the post before I got to the rationale. Seemed like bragging in his first post, and I spouted off.
> 
> i take it back.


Good deal. I was thinking you should.

Biggie


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Spots and Dots said:


> OK, I got enough of reading the post before I got to the rationale. Seemed like bragging in his first post, and I spouted off.
> 
> i take it back.


Don't sweat it. It happens. No harm, no foul my friend.

Best Regards,

Jimmie


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

deke said:


> Jimmie, I believe I have met that pipe, two years ago May. I was fishing with my buddy Capt. Mike Kocurek. Both our "home" water is the Galveston Bay system, so we don't have intimate knowledge at the time of that area. He had fished the weekend before and misssed 1st in the Praseks tourney by ounces, so he was on fish. So the next weekend we decided to make a weekend out of it with his 13 yr. old son and friend. That Sunday we were running in around lunch and pretty much what you described, location and the hit, happened to us. It was like the back end of the boat popped up, and we slowed dramitcaly, and then shut down the engine. Capt. Kocurek and I were thrown against the console, and his son and friend were thrown forward, but being 13 and athletes(man I miss those days,lol) they didn't even hit the deck. Popped off and up from the front cooler, like it was no big deal.
> 
> We waded one more spot, and Mike said if she sinks we hurt her, but if not we are good,lol. Well that gouge that you had was just like his, but deeper. Just to the right of the tunnel and about 4 feet long. When ever something like this happens it sucks, and it is great no one was hurt, but Capt. Kocurek's boat was less than 4 months old! A brand new Gulf Coast tricked out with a TRP, the second lucky thing, other than no injuries, was that it missed the lower unit, unlike yours. So he got lucky there, but it cost thousands to repair that gouge, thank god for insurance!
> 
> Glad to hear you were OK, and got the boat back onthe water quickly.


Sounds like the same one. That thing is pretty bad and hard to see.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

stew1tx said:


> LOL is that me or dooms answer the Phone? He has an iphone and since he mentioned my portable in dash **** player I will say he probably can not figure out how to answer it. JD, u better get a bigger motor if u plan in staying ahead og me.... I'm going up at least 50 and maybe 100 hp yo! Behind me again rofl...
> 
> Thanks for the NO fishing area...


Dude, the back of the boat is going to be under water now! I guess that'll save time with having to put them in the live well, just let them swim around the boat.... literally!

And going bigger huh? 50... maybe 100 HP more? Wow, what's that gonna really run now with a 115 or 150 on the back of it! 
:wink:

You know that I'm going to be in a 22xs now? You were merely a few mph faster than me and I was in a 25xs. Sounds like a date at the drag strip is coming up huh! This should be fun. Boys.... bring the lawn chairs and beer, somebody's going home with a bruised ego!

Gotta love it! Oh yeah, so I know the answer prior to running the two, what color will you want your Ultra Cat after I spank your butt! I know you're gonna want one! LOL! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Have you all run a 22 with a big motor yet? Just curious how fast. I would imagine it has the same issue that tran's does above 55 or so that there is 0 boat in the water thanks to the tunnel and has to have tabs to go faster. Makes it hard to get much over 60.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Good Thread Here....


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice try. It is going to be a great boat with a 250 HO on it. I hope another pro staff guy does it. I'd love to see what that boat will end up doing with that engine combination. Should be awesome!


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

here are a few things i pick up 
in 6 in of water going 30 mph
lets have a race to see whos fast
hit pipe
ran a guy aground


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

you are definately not the first person to find this pipe in the water
have seen several boats find the same pipe before, 
if you have the coordinates you need to go out and mark it before someone gets hurt


----------



## Taildragger1 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Coordinates for the wellhead?*

Were the coordinates for the wellhead he hit ever posted? Thanks.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

Why hasn't anyone tied a float to it? If someone finds it a low tide, tie something on it that will float with enough rope so when its covered at a higher tide you can still see were it is !!!!!!!! I do this all the time in areas that I fish....

Mike


----------

